# Scan abbreviations ???



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hello

I hope someone can help with this one... 
I've put it here as it's a medical question.
I had my 24 week scan today and they have a new scanner at the hosp. The sonographer didn't have chance to tell me much re: size/weight etc. 
I have looked at the scan copy they gave me and there is the following printed on it:

AC 21.23cm, GA 25w5d +/- 16d, EDD 30.09.04, FTA 39.87cm squared, EFW 745g (1lb 10oz).
Underneath that it says: FL 4.37cm, GA 24w2d +14d, EDD 10.10.04

I've worked out that EFW must be 'estimated fetal weight' or somesuch, as I'm defo more than 745g, 
but am confused about the rest. How can there be 2 EDD's? Does this mean baby is big for it's dates, or what?

Would be v.v.grateful for any explanation of the above.
Thanks. 
Imogen.x.x.x


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Woppa....

(I got all excited there that you were going to explain the meaning of life and everything...)

            

love, Imogen.x.x.x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Can't explain all but you can get 2 edd's as one is worked out by your dates while the other is worked out by looking at babies size. I think that is saying your baby is smaller than the dates but that can happen alot at this point of pregnancy as some much growth happens in the last few months. The rest is double dutch to me. Sorry!

Sarah


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Imogen

Sorry for butting in over on the nurses thread....   and hope I'm not talking out of my  

May be able to help a bit - at 20 weeks plus the baby cannot fit on the screen (as you probably saw!!) so they do different measurements.

AC 21.23cm, GA 25w5d +/- 16d, EDD 30.09.04, FTA 39.87cm squared, EFW 745g (1lb 10oz).

Definition: AC = abdominal circumference (21.23cm). GA = gestational age based on the AC (25w5d plus or minus up to 16days). FTA = ? ? ? ? EFW - think you're right on that one! Think your EDD is 14.10.04 so you're within the boundaries there!


Underneath that it says: FL 4.37cm, GA 24w2d +14d, 

Definition: FL = Femoral length - thigh bone (4.37cm), GA based on the thigh length would be EDD 10.10.04 - again your EDD is within those boundaries.

Sounds like bubs is growing strong and healthy! Congrats!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi Sarah

All I remember is the Consultant saying that the growth was in the 90th percentile, and that was big for dates?

Does this sound right?

Thanks.
Imogen.x.x.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Dear Sue

Cor! you clever old thing you! Thanks ever so much - this is really helpful 

All I really care about is that bubs is okay of course, but I must admit, I was desperate to know what all that 'code' meant, and now I do. Thanks again.

Imogenx.x.x.


----------

